# Most Feared army in warhammer



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is lizardmen and the toad


----------



## cox61171 (Jan 10, 2007)

Why do you fear them, is it just the magic capability of the toad or the fact they get 3 dice with the tests they take?. I play a guy at our club who always takes lizardmen and have found my dwarfs very effective against whatever he puts in, mostly because of shooting as we play 3000 points more often than not.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It is the one army I most fear out of them all.


----------



## Amen-Ra (May 28, 2008)

Mine would be skaven, always seem to have a problem beating with them.


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll second Skaven, easilly the most overpowered army book in the game, not to mention the fact that almost every skaven player I know who doesn't collect for fun has almost exactly the same army build (so many damn jezzails...), mehs.


----------



## Devo (Jun 10, 2008)

Im not a fan of the Vampire Counts... Damn Zombies never stay down!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I've only played two games (with my Dark Elves); 1st was against a guy who just wanted to "stomp the newb", which he did, with a not-quite-legal list lol; the second was against the new High Elves; a draw, but then again he also had a legal list and wanted to "help the newb" lol. Not that he made it easy, no; instead he simply explained how things worked during the game.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Devo said:


> Im not a fan of the Vampire Counts... Damn Zombies never stay down!



Yes, they are the essence of that damned song, "I get knocked down, but I get up again, 'cuz nothing can keep me down...".


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

mine would have to be highelves. i hate my friend for putting a dragon in a 1500 pt game


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I hate Ogres!!!! I lose my speed advatage and they have SO MANY WOUNDS and SO MANY UNIT COUNT!!!! My brets get chewed up, digested, pooped, eaten again and spewed up by ogres!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any other views


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I Don't fear any fantasy army ive played and beaten every fantasy army.


----------



## Will Cold (May 7, 2008)

I've started playing Counts and I sometimes struggle with Wood Elves. I pretty much have to do a systematic advance across the field in one line from side to side lest the nimble little things wind up putting arrows in my back. Basically there just doesn't seem to be much I can do other than advance in a grind of meat and shields and hope I can weather the missle fire and keep the units viable. Anything I send to flank gets snatched up by 3+ skirmishing units. So I do my 'Churn Across the Board and Pray' tactic which seems more viable against the little fruitcakes than anything fancy.

When I field my Dwarfs I'm not really afraid of much. I try to make the enemy come to me and tortoise shell up. Most everything bounces off a unit of Iron Breakers led by your general. They hold the center and I use miners for a suprise while warriors hold my flanks. Cannons and thunderers cover the warriors making my flanks almost as scary as the brick of Iron Breakers sitting in the middle giving the enemy the finger. Magic can get dicey, but I don't play Dwarfs higher than 1250 so If I need to I lead with a Runesmith and generally have good luck dispelling.

I think listing what army you play along with what army you fear might add more perspective.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Vampire counts they all cause fear thats scary!!!

Seriously though the amount of static combat res, unbreakable, and causing fear with some real combat mosters its a daunting army to face when your opponent uses them properly.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Snorri O'dubhda said:


> Vampire counts they all cause fear thats scary!!!
> 
> Seriously though the amount of static combat res, unbreakable, and causing fear with some real combat mosters its a daunting army to face when your opponent uses them properly.



A definate truth...


----------



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

i hate wood elves!with there shady moving forests and units that stop you from marching


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

with my ogres i dislike playing against high elves. their bolt thrower is lethal to my units and the high weapon skill makes it hard to do enough damage to negate the rank bonus. with chaos dwarves i've only played against undead, demons, high elves and an empire siege game so havent found anything particular thats scary yet.


----------



## 'UltraMarine (Jun 11, 2008)

Really can be any army given to a good player. What I have an annoyance for though with High Elves is when I play against Vampire Counts in larger games.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

any other fears in a game of warhammer, mite is miss casts and unbrakeables


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

with my empire and ogres i usually fear anything that involves ld tests chaos dwarves not so much its just the randomness of their artillery that makes me cringe


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyother fears


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

dwarves probably


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Dus people fear dark elfs


----------

